# tyre inflator



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

A few weeks ago someone posted a tyre inflator suitable for RV's on this forum, I looked at it and then forgot where I saw it.Any Ideas out there?

Another question,when I bought my RV it was fitted with a orange awning light and I thought have to change that. Then Ping must be a good reason for that,
My guess is it dont atract flying insects
any ideas?

Loddy


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

loddy said:


> A few weeks ago someone posted a tyre inflator suitable for RV's on this forum, I looked at it and then forgot where I saw it.Any Ideas out there?
> 
> Another question,when I bought my RV it was fitted with a orange awning light and I thought have to change that. Then Ping must be a good reason for that,
> My guess is it dont atract flying insects
> ...


Try a search on all ScotJimLand's posts, i think it's in there.
As for the orange light.....Urrrgh  
Seen em but must admit i'd rather have my clear.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi .. the post

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-27218-tyre.html+inflator

and the product

http://www.4x4winches.com/truckair.htm


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I ended up buying one of *THESE-PRESS*

Great bit of kit and can pump all my tyres up to my heart content :wink:

Recommended :wink:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that how about the orange light?

Regards Loddy


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

loddy said:


> Thanks for that how about the orange light?
> 
> Regards Loddy


The orange is supposed to not attract insects or so they say.

£2.65 + £1.25 p&p for a replacement lens in clear, or pop along and see me at Stratford if you're going :wink:

Regards
Linda


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Good news for tyre inflators out there, Scotjimland's
suggestion was brilliant. THEY ARE ON SPECIAL OFFER £30 INC Vat hurry whilst stocks last

Loddy


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

loddy said:


> Good news for tyre inflators out there, Scotjimland's
> suggestion was brilliant. THEY ARE ON SPECIAL OFFER £30 INC Vat hurry whilst stocks last
> 
> Loddy


WOW!!!

If I had had that price option would have gone for this one although my one is absolutely "fit for purpose" as they say now :roll:

I believe the running time without a break is much longer.

Well done :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks Loddy, glad I could point you in the right direction..


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought one on Scotjimlads reccomendation after my crappy Halfords one gave up on the RV tyres.
Brilliant bit of kit that really works, ordered on line arrived 5 days later.
Ror


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

O.K. how can I find the link for the special offer?
Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

solentviews said:


> O.K. how can I find the link for the special offer?
> Ian


Hi Ian..

dunno mate , the best I can find is £50 + £10 postage.. 

http://www.discoparts.com/asp/d-no.asp?ProductID=63&Process=1&CatID=18&SubCatID=0

hopefully loddy will be back with the link ..


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim, Hopefully!
Thanks
Ian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The LINK is on Jim's first post

Loddy


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Just phoned the link that Scotjimland put up, and they are on half price offer at present. About £48 including vat and delivery.
Thanks Jim and Loddy.
Ian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I paid £30 because I collected, dont live far away

Loddy


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Yeh she told me on the phone. Thanks for the info am quite happy.
Ian


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

RR said:


> I ended up buying one of *THESE-PRESS*
> 
> Great bit of kit and can pump all my tyres up to my heart content :wink:
> 
> Recommended :wink:


I also popped in and bought one, it was an easy detour off the M1. Glad I did because there was free offer of a tyre pressure gauge to go with it  So now I have a decent gauge and hopefully a pump that does the business

peedee


----------

